# Best Braid For Spinning Reel



## dcool (Apr 14, 2004)

Been looking for the best braid to put on my spinning reel. Have tried a couple brands and was not happy with the loops and tangles i got when casting. I do a lot of casting for walleye and saugeye and mainly use mono, but would like to upgrade to braid. What brand do you use and why?


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Nanofil. By far the best line for spinning reels! IMO


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

I use suffiz 832 on my spinning rigs. just better than other brands I've used. I've thought about trying power pro slick but the 832 I have on my reels now is still in great condition. and I just cant see stripping good line. the 832 cast good and if I close the bail by hand it doesn't seem to get many loops in the line. and it catches fish. I use 20# green line in a clear farm pond in tn for bass. and I get just as many hits as my nephew using 10# mono.
sherman


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

Everyone has a brand preference and they all swear by it. Either by trial and error or just picking up something good the first time that works from the get go. You're going to hear a lot of opinions, none of them wrong as far as I'm concerned. As far as braid: My go to is Power Pro original. I use 20 and 50lb test on my spinning reels. I always get the green. For some reason, the red and yellow break off a lot easier. It might have something to do with the dye, who knows. I use both the 20 and 50lb on Shimano 2500 Syncopates. Don't have any issues with casting, durability or wind knots. I did have a few twist ups once with a freshly spooled reel. I have a feeling when I spooled my reel the line may have been twisted up more than normal. Also I think the winding shape on my reel was a bit off. So when I was casting out some heavy lures the line came off the reel too fast and caused some twisted masses but I was able to save it so they didn't knot up. I let all the line out, changed the washers on my reel and the problem went away. For general all around fishing I use 20lb test. For frogging, heavy top water and salad bowls, I use the 50lb. I also use the 50lb with my Shimano 8000 Baitrunner D if the conditions warrant using braid while chasing Flatties. Haven't had any issues there at all. The line casts great and behaves well. I've found that the best knot for me while using Power Pro is the Uni Knot. I wrap mine 10 to 12 times and add a drop of superglue to help hold the knot. When I break off due to a snag (only time it breaks) it always breaks above the knot. I keep a pair of leather work gloves in my bag so if I snag I can wrap the line around my hand and pull. Often I can pull pretty tough snags free. A few of my reels have line on that's 2 years old or older. As with most braid, you can reverse spool it to another reel after a year or two and it's like having brand new line. Other braid I tried and didn't like was the Power Pro Slick and Spiderwire EZ Braid. Bad news on both. Until I try or find something that I like better, I'm sticking with PP. Adding a pic for winding shape and a link for knots. Enjoy!

http://www.merricktackle.com/home-images/powerpro-knots/knots.html

View media item 79506


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

I like Seaguar Smackdown in 20lb test for my spinning reel for smaller baits. I like 30 for a beefier spinning setup that can handle bigger heavier baits. I have also had success with 10lb and 15lb spiderwire stealth in the past. I know some love suffix performance braid in 10lb but I have not used it. I have tried and did not like power pro slick, nanofil, and fused fireline


----------



## FishIgo (Apr 21, 2011)

I'm with Sherman51 I like suffix 832 in 6# green I have never had it break and I even brought in a 45 lb catfish on it


----------



## Flowie (Jul 2, 2015)

Fireline for float fishing, nanofil for cranks and spinners


----------



## fvogel67 (Nov 15, 2010)

20lb Power Pro


----------



## undertaker (Jan 20, 2013)

Like my original Power Pro 20lb, but liked stated above its a personal preference thing.


----------



## chris1162 (Mar 12, 2008)

Another vote for seagur smackdown. The abrasion resistance in not as good as powerpro but the sensitivity and increase in casting distance is well worth it for me.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Original power pro here. I like the 10/2


----------



## ChuckD (Sep 17, 2016)

Power Pro guy here, I've heard good thing about a line called gliss might have to try it on one reel this spring.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Power Pro from 10 to 40# depending on fish specie.


----------



## kingfisher72 (May 14, 2016)

I had trouble adjusting to braid on a spinning reel also but like it now. It is easy to over spool the reel with braid, especially when you are used to filling the spool to the brim in order to improve the casting distance with mono. A full spool of braid will look under filled compared to mono on the same reel. The braid flows off the spool easier. Too much braid sits loose on the spool and seems to cause those tangles and wind knots.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

SPIDERWIRE STEALTH WOOOOOO! Been using it since it came out many years ago.

Also: Ford vs Chevy?


----------



## Buck-Eye (Jul 9, 2008)

Like others I prefer power pro (20-30#) for most applications. Going light I was a Berkley nanofil user. Made the switch this spring to Sufix Nanobraid on my ultralight rigs for gills and crappie. Try it you'll like it.


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

ChuckD said:


> Power Pro guy here, I've heard good thing about a line called gliss might have to try it on one reel this spring.


I checked this stuff out. Cabela's actually has it (online). Appears to be thinner than braid at the same test weight and not too expensive. Read mixed reviews but most seem positive. Now I have to go out and try this stuff. Thanks Chuck!


----------



## dcool (Apr 14, 2004)

dcool said:


> Been looking for the best braid to put on my spinning reel. Have tried a couple brands and was not happy with the loops and tangles i got when casting. I do a lot of casting for walleye and saugeye and mainly use mono, but would like to upgrade to braid. What brand do you use and why?


Thanks for all the good info you have given to me. I will try some of the lines that you all have recommended. This is the only site that i know of that you can get very good and truthful information.


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

`


----------



## Eatmybait (Apr 14, 2016)

fvogel67 said:


> 20lb Power Pro


X2


----------



## 614freshwater (Mar 20, 2016)

Suffix 832 here; 20lb in moss green with a 2'-3' leader of 10lb Seguar Blue fluorocarbon. Tried stealth spider wire and had too many wind knots. Used to use double uni but switched to JKnot as it seems to pass by guides better.

Thinking of ditching the leader...any thoughts?


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

`


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

Depending on where I'm fishing, I'll ditch the braid and go with copoly. That's mostly if I'm fishing areas with a lot of dumped in rip rap with edges. Larger pieces of rip rap will shred your braid. If the water is gin clear or I'm creek fishing, I'll use copoly as a leader, and use a modified albright knot and it works great. I am going to try Power Pro Maxcuatro. They recently added test weights under 50lbs, looks like the 20lb Maxcuatro is as thin as 4lb mono, 50lbs is equal to 12lbs. Doesn't seem like much of an upgrade compared to Original PP as far as diameters go, but I would assume benefits would include being able to spool more line per reel and some slight casting and performance enhancements.

http://www.powerpro.com/content/pow...products/maxcuatro.color.html/Moss Green.html


----------



## ChadPro67 (Mar 24, 2009)

I use the Daiwa J braid in 10lb. It is affordable and you get a bit more line 165-330 yds depending on what spool you buy compared to other. I use 7lb Sunline FC Sniper for a leader.


----------



## angler69 (Sep 26, 2005)

I have been using PP slick 8 in 15 lbs. 4 lbs. dia. I like it so far. I use anywhere from 6-12 lbs. Floro leaders.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

RiparianRanger said:


> What is your application/intended use? Earlier in the thread I mentioned I am partial to 10 lb Power Pro with a 3-4' leader comprised of 20 lb Seaguar red label. I've found that braid is way underrated. Unless it gets cut or sliced I've yet to encounter a situation where the braided line breaks in the traditional sense. And this is coming from the vantage point of an angler that overwhelmingly fishes flows with lots of hidden laydowns and submerged rock. Put another way, the weak link in the chain is not the braid so I increase the pound test of the flouro leader. I like the added stiffness of the 20 lb Seaguar. I don't know how anyone could manage that stuff on a spool. It truly feels like leader material. Without the flouro leader I find the braid is liable to get caught in the hooks of the lure. When secured with a double-uni knot the pairing of 10 lb Power Pro secured to 20 lb Seaguar red label is nearly indestructible in my experience.


Good points. My BIL uses Fireline Original Fused Crystal (the white one) with no leader and outfishes me either during the day or after dark. I'm still fishing mono. We fish from his boat, but sometimes we'll cruise the Pymy causeway at night and cast for shallow walleye. He almost never has a problem with the line fouling in the hooks. 

This is a great thread for me, as I'll probably end up trying some braid this year. Lots of good info. Buying line used to be so simple!


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

All previous replies sound good.
I will add, NEVER wrap braid around a body part (finger, hand) to pull it free. Even weak braids are strong enough to cut off fingers and more.


----------



## gumbygold (Apr 9, 2013)

FishIgo said:


> View attachment 224212
> I'm with Sherman51 I like suffix 832 in 6# green I have never had it break and I even brought in a 45 lb catfish on it


I stopped messing with power pro when I discovered 832. Amazing line. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

More information than anyone should possess on the topic of braided line:

http://japantackle.com/tackle_topics/PE_braided_lines.htm


----------



## Hollywood33 (Jun 23, 2013)

Powerpro 20-30lb


----------



## reyangelo (May 28, 2014)

Ditto on PowerPro. I use the 10lb and 15lb, but will be opting to use 6lb (when I need to cast further) and 10lb (everything else). I think the strength of these are plenty higher than rated.

I did try other brands including Fireline that was good for some time (very strong), but it didn't do well on colder temps (still above freezing). I did try Nanofil, still have one reel spooled with 4lb for panfish. I was not impressed with strength so stopped using it. The one impressive point on Nanofil was its casting distance, it can cast a 1/32 jighead further than any other line (various types) I ever tried.

Like I mentioned earlier, I am a PowerPro fan and only experienced knotting twice during freezing temps (I get out at least twice every week) in past couple years. I do tie a FlouroCarbon (Sunline FC Super Sniper) leader using a Double Uni Knot method. There are various knot options available, just make sure to use one that works.

GL


----------

